# Programa genererador de archivos Gerber



## pepechip (Feb 28, 2008)

Hola
 He estado mirando por el foro, pero hay poca información al respecto sobre archivos Gerber para la realizacion de pcb.

Que programa me aconsejais, y si hay alguno bueno de libre distribucion ?.

En otro post he visto algo sobre el Kicat

saludos


----------



## Morpheo1983 (Abr 7, 2008)

Hola pepechip:

Recientemente he tenido el mismo problema y he necesitado generar archivos Gerber para crear una PCB. Mira en esta página web (http://www.piclist.com/images/www/hobby_elec/e_eagle44.htm) está en inglés, pero muy bien explicado paso a paso, y te dice qué archivos debes esperar una vez ejecutados todos esos pasos.

Espero que te sea de ayuda!
Saludos!


----------



## pepechip (Abr 7, 2008)

gracias por tu respuesta, le echare un vistazo a esa pagina

saludos


----------



## jaimepsantos (Nov 11, 2009)

En que otro programa puedo crear el archivo gerber??


----------



## Humano (Nov 12, 2009)

Pero a ver, que no me entero.

Todos los programas de diseño de PCB (Eagle, Proteus ARES, Altium Designer, Pads, ...) pueden exportar el diseño a gerber que yo sepa.

Gerber es un formato para fabricación. Digamos que con ellos se pueden programar las máquinas para que fabriquen la PCB y luego se ensamblen los componentes.

Saludos


----------



## chicolisto (Abr 1, 2011)

hola en en wizard3 tiene una opción que dice import gerber (me imagino que deben ser los archivos gerbers), pero al tratar de meterlos en mi maquina cnc, no logro que haga mi pbc, estoy utilizando mach3. ¿Debo utilizar algún convertidor antes de cargar dichos archivos en el mach3?


----------



## Logiic One (Jun 4, 2014)

chicolisto dijo:


> hola en en wizard3 tiene una opción que dice import gerber (me imagino que deben ser los archivos gerbers), pero al tratar de meterlos en mi maquina cnc, no logro que haga mi pbc, estoy utilizando mach3. ¿Debo utilizar algún convertidor antes de cargar dichos archivos en el mach3?



Hola que tal, yo tengo precisamente este problema, como lo resolviste?? porfa contesta.

Hice una maquina cnc para este fin de crear grabado de pcb pero no sé que software usar para que me interprete los archivos gerber


----------

